# 1/4 " fry picture



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I sold some frys today at 1/4"

Here is what they look like.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

wow, never seen a small ass red like that


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

yeah they are small,








If they are fed right, they will start to get their red bottem fin in a week or so from this........


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

They look great how many made it and how many died? was it diffucult to raise the little guys.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Matt,

They have grown a ton since I saw them. Looking good.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

when I was breeding and they got to that size I just fed them tons of bloodworms and they grew like mad. Nice looking fry though! I love how balsy they are at that size. I would have around a hundred at that size and a lil bigger and put my hand in and unlike the reds most of us know they would come right up to your hand and a couple would try to strike lol.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Sweet looking fry man! My reds just laid eggs the other day. They now have tails and are swimming around blindly. I have about 500 eggs or so. I will post some pics later. The red that laid the eggs before looks like she is building another nest in the gravel right now. I will keep my fingers crossed.

How many times did your reds lay eggs? How many of your eggs actually hatched and survived? How much did you sell them for?

Sorry for all the questions, but this is the first time that mine laid eggs. Thanks for any help!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah I just switched this batch over to bloodworm, they are very very hungry all the time now.

They do come right up to your hand to, not so much this size, I use the big hose to clean the bottem, its when they are a little smaller and you still have to use the little airline and you really have to reach down in there to get the small debri...











> How many times did your reds lay eggs? How many of your eggs actually hatched and survived? How much did you sell them for?


to many times to keep up with..







....Iv had 6 fry tanks and them still lay eggs.....thats 6 different batches.

I had a batch fungus when I put them in the fry tank, had a batch fungus before I could even get it out of the parent tank.

I think the least amount I had was like 50 in a batch, I have lots of batches with 200-300.
most of mine hatch its getting them to the 3 week old stage, its the day 10-day 21 that seems to be when things can go bad and lots of fry will die.

yours probually will spawn again, Iv had pairs spawn 2 days in a row before, I dont know what it is but sometimes they go at it, and sometimes that can wait a while.

good luck, if you want to sell some, I would go to some stores around you when they are a month old and put word out with how many you have available


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

they got there daddies eyes..lol


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

damn, i wish i lived close. id take you out for lunch and come pick some up.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Amazing!!! Reminds me of a Hatchetfish (but don't tell him







)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Damn they are growing fast Matt. Nice pics.


----------

